# New Member and the obvious question!



## zedsded (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, ive just found the forum and it seems the perfect place to find help buying a new coffee machine







Could anyone point me in the general direction of low cost Coffee machine up to around £200 ? I love all coffee but would generally be drinking cappuccino's.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice you may be able to offer.

Simon.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Second hand gaggia classic and a 100£ grinder should put you right.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for the Classic and building a grinder into the overall set up.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the stock answer is a classic and an MC2.

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And there I was thinking enough people had been converted, was so optimistic when people said build in a grinder and then someone had to mention concord, oh well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think most will tell you a Gaggia Classic. You may be better off waiting for one to come up on the forum, as the latest ones are not as well made since Phillips took over Gaggia and the price has reduced. remmeber though, the coffee machine is your oven and it can only produce something as good as what you put into it. Therefore, possibly a hand grinder os somesort and start saving, as you will need to spend a couple of hundred quid at least, but the grinder debate is holy contested between second hand semi commercials and home grinders.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Second hand grinders are great option whether you go down commercial or home route. If you've got the space you'll get a better quality grind from an ex commercial one, but it will still cost approx £200+ unless you get really lucky on gum tree/ eBay.

Alternatively you could get a 2nd hand home grinder between £85-£150 that you can sell on if you want to upgrade in a year to a bigger beast! You should in theory not loose too much if you sell it on. Hope this help.


----------



## zedsded (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone for taking the time to post replys so quick! Its a big help, can i ask if its a certain model of the Gaggia classic i should look for ?

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Getting one at least three years old means it will have the better components in it, they are all called gaggia classics, if it is called anything else e.g gaggia coffee, it does not have the three way solenoid on it


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Baby range, as far as I know does have the 3 way valve.

But in terms of overall quality, the Classics are better, despite some of the additional features of the Babies.


----------

